# How to cover a half wall and still have openest



## Blondiemen (Aug 7, 2010)

My son & his wife just bought a house and it has a half wall by the stairs my grandson is learning to walk and I'm afraid once he learns how to climb he's going over the wall and down the stairs. He's already went though the child gate ( since has been fixed) and down the stairs but once he goes over the side I know he's going to get hurt really bad  Any suggestions.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Blondiemen said:


> My son & his wife just bought a house and it has a half wall by the stairs my grandson is learning to walk and I'm afraid once he learns how to climb he's going over the wall and down the stairs. He's already went though the child gate ( since has been fixed) and down the stairs but once he goes over the side I know he's going to get hurt really bad  Any suggestions.


Duct tape his feet together.:whistling2:

What's the top of the half wall made of? How big is the hole? Got a picture?


----------



## Gunnut (Aug 28, 2010)

Ballusters to the ceiling.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope you have pictures to show us. Is the other half on top an empty space to the ceiling? If that is the case, I would suggest to make use of the space and make shelves that is open on both sides. Horizontal shelves with space small enough for your grandson to climb into, and big enough to display stuffs in the future, when your grandson will be old enough not to push the displays out of the shelves.


----------



## urborn2die (Sep 14, 2010)

worse case put a lip on the inside of the half wall thats to tall for the child to grab onto. A thin piece of wood painted to match and installedon its side with some L brackets will work and look nice enough and if the child cannot grab the top it should not be able to climb. After the climbing worry is over simply remove and fill in the small holes and your back to normal.

Installing shelving is a bad idea simply because it gives the little one something to climb on and then your REALLY take a chance if it falling down the stairs IMHO.


----------

